# [ipw2200 & wpa_supplicant] dhcp qui merdouille?

## Ivru

Bonjour,

J'ai quelques problèmes pour configurer ma carte wifi. J'ai cherché à droite à gauche sur le forum et les howto pour essayer de résoudre mon problème mais rien n'y fait. Je m'en remet donc à vous.

Je vous explique :

J'ai une carte wifi Intel 2200 :

```
lspci | grep Wireless

02:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)
```

J'ai installé les modules permettant son utilisation :

```
 lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

fglrx                 550116  11 

ipw2200               179632  0 

ieee80211              55148  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt        10624  1 ieee80211

intel_agp              29212  1 

agpgart                38216  2 fglrx,intel_agp
```

J'ai installer ipw2200-firmware ainsi que wpa_supplicant (mon routeur utilise le WPA)

j'ai utilisé wpa_passphrase pour générer ma clé que j'ai copié dans mon /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="IPCNetwork"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        psk=xxx

        priority=100

}

```

mon /etc/conf.d/net ressemble a ca :

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

wpa_timeout_eth1=20
```

J'ai egalement installé wirelesstools, et iwconfig me donne ca :

```
iwconfig 

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth1      radio off  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=off   Sensitivity=8/0  

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

Jusque là tout va bien (enfin je pense)

mon problème et que je n'arrive à activer ma connexion.

J'ai essayé

```
dhcpcd eth1
```

qui freeze, et renvois un timeout

J'ai essayé 

```
 iwlist eth1 scan 

eth1      No scan results
```

par contre, en passant par wpa j'obtient ca:

```
wpa_cli -ieth1 list_networks

network id / ssid / bssid / flags

0       IPCNetwork      any
```

J'ai donc essayé de passer par wpa_supplicant mais il est lancé

```
 wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

ctrl_iface exists and seems to be in use - cannot override it

Delete '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/eth1' manually if it is not used anymore

Failed to initialize control interface '/var/run/wpa_supplicant'.

You may have another wpa_supplicant process already running or the file was

left by an unclean termination of wpa_supplicant in which case you will need

to manually remove this file before starting wpa_supplicant again.

Segmentation fault
```

Je ne sais pas comment faire pour me connecter au reseau, et je ne vois pas comment faire. Doit y avoir un truc qui m'échappe totalement, tous les howto disent "just do that, and that's it", mais bizarrement, c'est pas vraiment ca chez moi...

Merci à vous.

----------

## nykos

j'ai déjà eu des bugs avec dhcpcd en wifi aussi

essaye un autre client genre dhclient ou pump pour voir si ça vient pas de là

----------

## _kal_

Le wifi ca marche bien quand c'est cablé...

--> []

----------

## Ivru

me voila rassuré.

Le truc c'est que j'ai fait une réinstallation, avant ca marchait bien (je passais pas par les modules du noyeau, mais pas ipw2200). J'imagine qu'avec les modules ca doit être faisable.

Je testerai le client dhcp mais je doute que ca vienne de la.

----------

## Ivru

Bon, j'ai essayé avec pump, le résultat est le même.

Une autre idée ?

----------

## kement84

tu te connecte grâce à quel type de carte wifi???

----------

## Ivru

 *kement84 wrote:*   

> tu te connecte grâce à quel type de carte wifi???

 

carte intel 2200BG de base intégrée au portable.

----------

## kement84

Déjà il ne manquerait pas une ligne dans ton fichier conf.d/net???

tu ne devrais pas rajouter dhcp_eth1="nodns nontp nonis"

----------

## Ivru

 *kement84 wrote:*   

> Déjà il ne manquerait pas une ligne dans ton fichier conf.d/net???
> 
> tu ne devrais pas rajouter dhcp_eth1="nodns nontp nonis"

 

Non, cette ligne est pas nécessaire (je l'ai virée pour eth0 et ça marche très bien sans)

----------

## kement84

et si tu passais en ip fixe ça marche?

----------

## Ivru

 *kement84 wrote:*   

> et si tu passais en ip fixe ça marche?

 

pas essayé, je sais pas si mon routeur va suivre. J'essaierai une fois chez moi.

----------

## kement84

il n'y a pas de raison qu'il ne suive pas, tant que tu te trouves sur le meme réseau

----------

